# TRT Prices not worth it.



## Animalpak14 (May 25, 2021)

Hey, just wondering opinions. 

I was on TRT for a year and a half, loved it - felt great. Definitely life changing. Got prescribed 200mg/per week. 

... that was 2 years ago. lol I've been off for 6 months now and I definitely don't feel as good... however $200 per month is just way too much. Do other people agree with this? How many people pay in the ballpark of $200 a month and feel good about it?

Edit/Addition: If it were like $80/month i think most of us who could really benefit would likely continue with treatment. What is a number most of you guys would hypothetically be willing to pay per month for legit prescription TRT?


----------



## Spongy (May 25, 2021)

To have pharmaceutical test, ancillaries, bloodwork monitoring, etc?  I'll gladly pay $200 a month for that peace of mind.


----------



## CJ (May 25, 2021)

Many of us, myself included, were in the same boat. Dr supervised TRT was just too expensive in comparison to continue. 

It was $500+ every 10 weeks for me, now it's only about $25.

I was going through a TRT clinic though, and we were just a revenue stream. There was no personal care.


----------



## j2048b (May 25, 2021)

Animalpak14 said:


> Hey, just wondering opinions.
> 
> I was on TRT for a year and a half, loved it - felt great. Definitely life changing. Got prescribed 200mg/per week.
> 
> ...




damn google is a wonderul place

trtnation....99 per month, quit looking for others to do ur homework....there are PLENTY WHO DO NOT CHARGE out the a@@, DO UR JOB! LOOK FOR THIS SH IT!


----------



## Animalpak14 (May 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Many of us, myself included, were in the same boat. Dr supervised TRT was just too expensive in comparison to continue.
> 
> It was $500+ every 10 weeks for me, now it's only about $25.
> 
> I was going through a TRT clinic though, and we were just a revenue stream. There was no personal care.




Yeah I am at that point. Or rather got to that point. I ran a few successful cycles in my early 20's then stopped because I was competing in competitive sports. While competing in competitive sports I didn't want the unfair advantage of any PED's (even though testing was really lax and I probably could have gotten away with it.)

Now that I am older and no longer competing... Well, **** it. I'd rather feel good and be a monster while working out. Enter TRT. I however, was also going through a TRT clinic and when I realized that these guys are (for the most part) up-charging the **** out of test with zero ****s given about me as a patient... Exit TRT.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 25, 2021)

I personally don't put a price on my health and wellbeing. If you genuinely needed TRT, ie you were hypogonadal, I seriously doubt you would've come off due to the cost. 

Now, if cost is such a huge barrier that you genuinely cannot afford to care for yourself then, brother, you might want to address that. Focus more on making money, less on being a monster in the gym. A poor monster is not a monster at all.


----------



## Animalpak14 (May 25, 2021)

lol damn homie, chill.


----------



## dk8594 (May 25, 2021)

The benefits to my life, well being, and mental state of being on TRT are priceless.  I shop around, but have never regretted paying the bill.


----------



## Animalpak14 (May 25, 2021)

There seems to be some misunderstanding here. I said that "I" didn't want to pay $200 a month for TRT. Not that I couldn't or didn't want to take care of my health. 

My total T was on the low end of the spectrum. I intended this thread to be an opinion based, "What do people pay and what do they feel good about paying?"

... not to attack me for not _wanting_ to pay a certain amount.


----------



## Animalpak14 (May 25, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> The benefits to my life, well being, and mental state of being on TRT are priceless.  I shop around, but have never regretted paying the bill.



I like this. I felt like it was very worth it too... however the clinic I was at were sorta dicks. Lesson learned here.


----------



## Send0 (May 25, 2021)

Animalpak14 said:


> There seems to be some misunderstanding here. I said that "I" didn't want to pay $200 a month for TRT. Not that I couldn't or didn't want to take care of my health.
> 
> My total T was on the low end of the spectrum. I intended this thread to be an opinion based, "What do people pay and what do they feel good about paying?"
> 
> ... not attack me for not _wanting_ to pay a certain amount.



No one is attacking you; take a breath and calm yourself.

The take away here is that what is considered expensive is relative to each individual, and what service level they are getting for the price they pay. Secondly, if price is all you care about... then a simple google search can help you find places cheaper than$200/month.

Again, there was no attack, just a bunch of opinions... some of which are not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## CJ (May 25, 2021)

j2048b said:


> damn google is a wonderul place
> 
> trtnation....99 per month, quit looking for others to do ur homework....there are PLENTY WHO DO NOT CHARGE out the a@@, DO UR JOB! LOOK FOR THIS SH IT!



This piqued my interest... Unfortunately they don't do business in my State. I guess I found my price!  :32 (18):


----------



## j2048b (May 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> This piqued my interest... Unfortunately they don't do business in my State. I guess I found my price!  :32 (18):




yeah? in cali? they told me they'd cover me...weird...there are others out there that are actually affordable....just gots to find them, im on a few fb groups and they have a ton listed....


----------



## Adrenolin (May 25, 2021)

It's about $10 for me with insurance. Does goodrx cover testosterone? Yes they do... <$40 at several pharmacies for 10ml test cyp 200 using GoodRx


----------



## Animalpak14 (May 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> No one is attacking you; take a breath and calm yourself.
> 
> The take away here is that what is considered expensive is relative to each individual, and what service level they are getting for the price they pay. Secondly, if price is all you care about... then a simple google search can help you find places cheaper than$200/month.
> 
> Again, there was no attack, just a bunch of opinions... some of which are not what you wanted to hear.


 With all due respect, I asked specifically for opinions regarding what people are willing to pay for themselves for TRT. Not opinions about my choices or lifestyle. I don't take offense to any of these... but I think a forum and conversation regarding TRT prices is much more effective when staying on topic and not making directed assumptions.

That being said, I like where we are going with this. Getting some good angles on this and I appreciate the feedback


----------



## Animalpak14 (May 25, 2021)

j2048b said:


> yeah? in cali? they told me they'd cover me...weird...there are others out there that are actually affordable....just gots to find them, im on a few fb groups and they have a ton listed....



this piqued my interest too btw. In the end, this is exactly why I am on a forum like this. To talk to you guys about what you do/or do not. I find it much more enjoyable to get info from people first hand instead of doing it all solo. NO THIS DOES NOT MEAN i dont do my research j2048b!!! lol


----------



## Send0 (May 25, 2021)

Animalpak14 said:


> With all due respect, I asked specifically for opinions regarding what people are willing to pay for themselves for TRT. Not opinions about my choices or lifestyle. I don't take offense to any of these... but I think a forum and conversation regarding TRT prices is much more effective when staying on topic and not making directed assumptions.
> 
> That being said, I like where we are going with this. Getting some good angles on this and I appreciate the feedback



With all due respect... mmhmm.. got it.

Good luck buddy!


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2021)

“TRT prices not worth it”

You must not have been in my condition before being put on trt. 

I would Rather be destitute and on testosterone than to go without it. It’s not even a choice. Without it I cannot function with any joy.


----------



## Animalpak14 (May 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> “TRT prices not worth it”
> 
> You must not have been in my condition before being put on trt.
> 
> I would Rather be destitute and on testosterone than to go without it. It’s not even a choice. Without it I cannot function with any joy.




Just to play devil's advocate. You cannot function without it... but you have the financial freedom to be able to afford TRT. There may be some people who cannot function pleasantly with their normal hormone levels and, without a choice, can't get HRT. Like Send0 said, the takeaway here is price/affordability/accessibility is relative to each individual (good point). 

I Imagine it would suck for someone who is in your position to not be able to have access (for whatever reason) to TRT. 

For you though, it seems that TRT is one of the components in your life that, without it you could not function. Interestingly enough, this thread I think could be fashioned into another conversation, i.e., how many people are on TRT for male enhancement/lifestyle enhancement purposes vs. people, such as yourself, who without TRT, would not be able to function. 

Fun conversation. Despite what some of you might think, i'm not being sarcastic. I really appreciate the differing perspective (even the opinions i don't want to hear :32 (1)


----------



## lifter6973 (May 25, 2021)

Big difference in cost between doctor prescribed  TRT and Clinic Prescribed TRT.  That being said, I agree with an early response that 200 a month for bloodwork and monitoring is not bad for peace of mind.  I would love an open minded doc to monitor me but that will likely never happen and Clinic costs are outrageous.  
I do my own bloods like many through LabsMD or Private but Im not doc and one with knowledge would be an asset for proper monitoring.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 26, 2021)

Would you mind listing your monthly budget here ... we probably help you find the $200 required.

Like eating out less to start .. but there are so many others ... cable - streaming services ... cell phone plan ... car payment / insurance ... did I mention ALCOHOL ... clothes - make your lunch instead of going out ...

Ripped mentioned MAKE MORE MONEY .. I would like add if $200 is seriously a problem for you consider calling your mommie ... let's be honest in 2021 - $200 is a joke ... consider you are not serious about continuing your trt ... or even worse you are a HUGE liberal and you are waiting for someone else to buy your trt for you ...

All BS aside ... MAN UP ... never complain about money being the obstacle keeping your from what you want and need ....


----------



## CJ (May 26, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Would you mind listing your monthly budget here ... we probably help you find the $200 required.
> 
> Like eating out less to start .. but there are so many others ... cable - streaming services ... cell phone plan ... car payment / insurance ... did I mention ALCOHOL ... clothes - make your lunch instead of going out ...
> 
> ...



So aggressive!!!  :32 (18):

I cant speak for OP, only for myself, but it's not the pure cost of the service, it was the VALUE I was receiving... Or not in my case.

For $500+ every 10 weeks, I was shipped 1x10ml vial of Cyp, 20x1 mg tabs of Adex, a vial of 10,000 iu's of HCG, bac water, and syringes.

There was no "dialing in" the dose. The standard protocol for everyone was 200mg Test, 2x1 mg Adex, and 1,000 iu hcg every week. No exceptions. If you didn't need or want any of those meds, tough luck, you're getting the entire package.

The 1x per year Dr visits and bloodwork were an absolute joke, obviously only required to satisfy some legal requirements. My concerns and issues were completely ignored.

I show up, back completely covered in acne, they couldn't have cared less. No advice on how to get rid of it, no dosage adjustments, nothing. I had to figure that shit out for myself. Turns out that 200/wk was too much for me. They simply did not care.

Another time, my elbows were in such pain, and after researching I assumed it was from too low estrogen. They felt like glass, and felt as though they could snap at any time. Lab results for estradiol can back lower than the test could read, was <5 or something like that. Again... They couldn't have cared less, I had to figure it out on my own.

The point is, it wasn't the money for me, I can assure you. But when you can get what you need for 1/20th the price they charged, and probably BETTER medical care by self researching, self directed bloodwork, and you guys here, and my primary care physician as well, it was an easy decision.

Oh.... And the incessant upsell pressure to buy cialis, peptides, weight loss crap, vitamin infusions, powdered super greens, etc... was unbearable. I'm STILL getting sales texts from them regularly, even though it's been 5 years since I left.

I'm sure that there are better options out there now, and I probably should explore them, and I guess this turned into a rambling for newer guys of what NOT to put up with. Find better.


----------



## 69nites (May 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So aggressive!!!  :32 (18):
> 
> I cant speak for OP, only for myself, but it's not the pure cost of the service, it was the VALUE I was receiving... Or not in my case.
> 
> ...


200mg a week is too much for everyone. That's not a therapeutic dose. I manipulated my bloodwork to get a script for 250mg a week. What I actually take is 150 which is still really more than a true therapudic dose.

The legality of being able to travel from state to state with preloaded syringes, a vial, and a script when on a blast is worth the price of entry for me personally.

I was running my own bloodwork and monitoring others bloodwork and pharmacology for years before getting on TRT. I get annual imaging and a second eye on my bloodwork which is nice for health outcomes.


----------



## Send0 (May 26, 2021)

69nites said:


> 200mg a week is too much for everyone. That's not a therapeutic dose. I manipulated my bloodwork to get a script for 250mg a week. What I actually take is 150 which is still really more than a true therapudic dose.
> 
> The legality of being able to travel from state to state with preloaded syringes, a vial, and a script when on a blast is worth the price of entry for me personally.
> 
> I was running my own bloodwork and monitoring others bloodwork and pharmacology for years before getting on TRT. I get annual imaging and a second eye on my bloodwork which is nice for health outcomes.



For the most part I agree with what you wrote about 200mg a week being too much for TRT. However we already know that two people can take the exact same weekly dose and end up at completely different total test values. Part of this could be due to differing amounts of SHBG, or it could be that some guys have become slightly desensitized over time (the second comment is purely speculative on my part).

I've seen some guys take 200mg of test, and end up at 700 - 900ng/dL. Where as someone like be would end up somewhere closer to 1200-1400ng/dL on the same dose.

Personally I aim for about 700ng/dL; I don't like to have high normal androgens in my body for extended periods (general health reasons). I don't aromatize much at all, and I speculate because I was off androgens for 10 years that I'm also "fresh". 

So my dose is typical/average, but I've seen bloodwork from others where their testosterone values were significantly lower than mine at the same dosage.

Just food for thought... with that said, I don't believe most people actually need 200mg a week. I think a lot of people just *want* to see the number in the high range, just for the sake of it being high.... but I'm being judgemental so I'll stop now.


----------



## BRICKS (May 26, 2021)

How much do you spend each month on eating out, alcohol, etc....There's your answer.


----------



## Dunamis (May 26, 2021)

I use PEAK for TRT. I just looked. I pay $120 per month for Doctor-ordered labs, virtual Urologist appointments, and medication (Test Cyp and Amiridex...soon to be clomid)

-D


----------



## Adrenolin (May 26, 2021)

Dunamis said:


> I use PEAK for TRT. I just looked. I pay $120 per month for Doctor-ordered labs, virtual Urologist appointments, and medication (Test Cyp and Amiridex...soon to be clomid)
> 
> -D



Peak blocked me on Facebook a few years ago for clowning their operation


----------



## Dunamis (May 26, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Peak blocked me on Facebook a few years ago for clowning their operation




HAHAHAHAHA! It's a means to an end. Gonna swap providers pretty soon.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 26, 2021)

Dunamis said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! It's a means to an end. Gonna swap providers pretty soon.



Like I posted on the last page it's much cheaper to see an endo and let insurance cover it, and even without insurance you can use free public GoodRx insurance for a much discounted rate, way better than most 'trt/hrt clinics'


----------



## Dunamis (May 26, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Like I posted on the last page it's much cheaper to see an endo and let insurance cover it, and even without insurance you can use free public GoodRx insurance for a much discounted rate, way better than most 'trt/hrt clinics'





I would do that, but I'd rather my current employer not know as it could have a negative impact on my job "Big Brother" is watching


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 26, 2021)

I have amazing insurance, but am limited by the pool of doctors available to me. Many of the boutique TRT places want you to come in for shots. I can give and take shots. Just want the script. Definitely dont feel like driving 150 miles twice a week for no added value.


----------



## Joey_2_clutch (May 27, 2021)

I’m relatively new to this so idiot warning given.

If I couldn’t afford clinic rx test and my GPs were idiots, I’d home brew for sure. Test is cheap AF. Obviously more risky and not pharma but before TRT, I was likely on a death or going crazy spiral. 

Hell, with the world supply chains going into a cluster fck, having some raw on ice may be a smart idea. &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Animalpak14 (May 27, 2021)

Joey_2_clutch said:


> I’m relatively new to this so idiot warning given.
> 
> If I couldn’t afford clinic rx test and my GPs were idiots, I’d home brew for sure. Test is cheap AF. Obviously more risky and not pharma but before TRT, I was likely on a death or going crazy spiral.
> 
> Hell, with the world supply chains going into a cluster fck, having some raw on ice may be a smart idea. &#55358;&#56596;




I'm with you. I'll pool some money for a "Raw on Ice" fund for the zombie apocalypse. &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## j2048b (May 27, 2021)

Animalpak14 said:


> this piqued my interest too btw. In the end, this is exactly why I am on a forum like this. To talk to you guys about what you do/or do not. I find it much more enjoyable to get info from people first hand instead of doing it all solo. NO THIS DOES NOT MEAN i dont do my research j2048b!!! lol




yeah i was just shouting to shout was all hahaha. ive done the same thing, was just bustin balls...no homo!


----------



## Animalpak14 (May 27, 2021)

j2048b said:


> yeah i was just shouting to shout was all hahaha. ive done the same thing, was just bustin balls...no homo!



I'm just extra sensitive since I havent been on any test for 6 months :32 (18): 

lol


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 29, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> The benefits to my life, well being, and mental state of being on TRT are priceless.  I shop around, but have never regretted paying the bill.



Exactly...  I remember what life was like being both hypogonadal AND hypothyroid.  All the specialists thought I was depressed yet no one could find the root cause of my depression.  Enter TRT and thyroid medication....  Absolute life changer.  

To me, the extra cost for prescription testosterone over UGL is worth it because I know what I am getting.  I'll happily pay that bill before I go back to the way things used to be!


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (May 29, 2021)

I pay 125 a month that includes my 200mg 10ml test they send along with 10 needles, 10 syringes, 10 slin pins for the HCG that they also send, Gongeonella or some shit like that.   They do initial labs then a follow up lab in 90 days then a lab every year.  I’ve thought about cancelling, but not sure.


----------



## stinger (Jun 22, 2021)

My place is a flat 100 bucks/mo includes consultations and test.  blood work every 3-6 months which is extra.  But that is covered by insurance.  The monthly fee is out of pocket for me, but my HSA covers it.


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Jun 22, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I do my own bloods like many through LabsMD or Private but Im not doc and one with knowledge would be an asset for proper monitoring.



I use 3 good online Labs to get clients/customers/friends the blood work I need to see and review.

I have them do just that and happily review their blood work via email/Txt msg (or for anyone on this board - FREE of charge!), usually before starting cycle/diet/lifting plan. Then repeat once the correct time comes (some mid-cycle), always after  (ie PCT or TRT/recovery period to baseline)

*I would say 80% of TRT guys that I've come to know (my father included) Ive completely taken over their care in total. Out of pocket guys and even co-pay, I think its a no brainer. But some people need the 'secure feeling' of walking in a Doctor Office, seeing each other face to face. and waiting at the Pharmacy. I get it, you just have to pay for it; BUT once you have an online relationship for a while, there's 100% trust..
Some of the online prices here are decent maybe for the 1st month, but every month, endlessly...its pricey
Best,
MuscleMedicineMD

ps.please no comments, personally, there is NO money in pure TRT for all thats invested into it. So it's a friendly service offered to trusted UGBB guys that happen to take advantage of it. All I ask is you think of me if you want to be coached/cycle or know someone who does-thats enjoyable).


----------



## MrBafner (Jun 22, 2021)

I pay $160 every 6 months for the endocronologist .. after I first go to the doctor and get a referal ... then it depending what I get prescribed it is around $37 to $72 a month.

Sometimes it is much cheaper just to buy off the shelf stuff for $40 a 10ml bottle.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 23, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> I use 3 good online Labs to get clients/customers/friends the blood work I need to see and review.
> 
> I have them do just that and happily review their blood work via email/Txt msg (or for anyone on this board - FREE of charge!), usually before starting cycle/diet/lifting plan. Then repeat once the correct time comes (some mid-cycle), always after  (ie PCT or TRT/recovery period to baseline)
> 
> ...



https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/122-Promote-Your-Products-Here-Advertisers-promoters-shills

There's a forum here to pimp your services and this isn't it.


----------



## smguffer (Jun 23, 2021)

checked trt nation and its saying $195 a month today.


----------



## siammuscle (Jul 6, 2021)

In Thailand well known clinic fancy doctor 1000 usd per 3 months. 

actually u can do it urself and do bloodtest regularly. That is what we do in Thailand.


----------

